# Trick To Transfer Thought Bubble



## Bk1234 (May 24, 2020)

I saw this trick in a YouTube video (I think it was TagBackTV). Olaf asked to move out, I pressed the home button and exited before the dialogue finished. Did I do it right? Will someone new have a thought bubble tomorrow?


----------



## ForgottenT (May 24, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Fisher (May 24, 2020)

Yeah if you exit out of the game before the game can save having the moving out conversation, then the bubble has a chance of moving to a new villager the next day.

Also talk to Tom Nook and tell him you want to move Olaf’s house, and then cancel the move. Doing this supposedly makes the move out bubble not be on Olaf  and move to a new villager the next day. It worked for me anyway.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 24, 2020)

Fisher said:


> Yeah if you exit out of the game before the game can save having the moving out conversation, then the bubble has a chance of moving to a new villager the next day.


When does the game save the conversation?


----------



## Fye (May 24, 2020)

Yup, but you don't have to talk to the villager with the moving out bubble. The moment you see the bubble over a villager you don't want to move out you can go ahead and exit the game and TT one day forward


----------



## Fisher (May 24, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> When does the game save the conversation?


The game saves every 3 minutes I believe, but if you exited the game before convo with Olaf ended your good.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 24, 2020)

Fisher said:


> The game saves every 3 minutes I believe, but if you exited the game before convo with Olaf ended your good.


Ok, good. That's what I did. Will Olaf still have the bubble if I load it back up?


----------



## Fisher (May 24, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Ok, good. That's what I did. Is Olaf supposed to still have the bubble if I load it back up?


Yeah he should, just make sure to ignore him rest of the day then it should move to a new villager tomorrow.


----------



## minimoon (May 24, 2020)

Why didn't I see this yesterday?
I've been waiting so long for someone to want to move and then it was Kiki and I was like, no, not you. Will I be waiting another 15 days or something now?


----------



## Bk1234 (May 24, 2020)

Fisher said:


> Yeah he should, just make sure to ignore him rest of the day then it should move to a new villager tomorrow.


Right now he's sitting down and has no thought bubble. Is that normal?

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020



minimoon said:


> Why didn't I see this yesterday?
> I've been waiting so long for someone to want to move and then it was Kiki and I was like, no, not you. Will I be waiting another 15 days or something now?


I think it's less since you said no, but correct me if I'm wrong.

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2020

Tomorrow I'll see if it works.


----------



## cheezu (May 24, 2020)

My only worry with exiting the game this way is that won't I risk corrupting my save data?
Also, I talk to my villagers a lot so like 90% of the time thought bubbles have nothing to do with moving.
Like today I had a move out request from Henry and it happened so late into me playing that I had no clue it would even be a move-ut request.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 24, 2020)

cheezu said:


> My only worry with exiting the game this way is that won't I risk corrupting my save data?
> Also, I talk to my villagers a lot so like 90% of the time thought bubbles have nothing to do with moving.


I'm pretty sure that it doesn't autosave, till the conversation is over. Also, there will always be a random villager who wants to move, every 15 or so days. 

@Fisher I just loaded back in and he has a thought bubble. I guess it was just cause he was sitting.


----------



## Fisher (May 24, 2020)

Yeah sometimes takes them a little bit to get the move out bubble back if they’re sitting or doing stuff outside.



minimoon said:


> Why didn't I see this yesterday?
> I've been waiting so long for someone to want to move and then it was Kiki and I was like, no, not you. Will I be waiting another 15 days or something now?


Should be like 5-7 days until someone asks to move out again since you told Kiki no, based on my experience.


----------



## sfelix (May 24, 2020)

I've been testing this today, if you see the thought bubble within the first 1 minute 30 of firing up the game, you can reset via the home screen and go back in immediately and the thought bubble will transfer. You just have to get the reset in before the game does its first autosave (I timed it and it could be anything from 1:30 to 3 minutes.)

However I will add if you are trying to get the bubble to go to one villager in particular it might take a long time doing it this way, so I don't recommend grinding at this for hours on end unless you're really patient.


----------



## IonicKarma (May 24, 2020)

I don't think you even need to talk to the villager to transfer the thought bubble, as soon as you see the thought bubble on a villager that you don't want, you should be able to just hop a day and the bubble will transfer to someone else!


----------



## Bk1234 (May 24, 2020)

Ugh... I really want to time travel, but...  I won't, I'll be patient.


----------



## sfelix (May 24, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> I don't think you even need to talk to the villager to transfer the thought bubble, as soon as you see the thought bubble on a villager that you don't want, you should be able to just hop a day and the bubble will transfer to someone else!


Is worth talking to them just to find out if the thought bubble is about moving away or if they just want you to get them a bug or something. But if it is a villager who you want to stay is asking to move away, hit close via the home screen before ending the conversation to void the fact that you talked to them. The next day, the bubble will transfer to a different villager. But I think (and i could be wrong here) ONLY if the previous bubble was never answered at all with either a yes or a no (if that makes sense)



cheezu said:


> My only worry with exiting the game this way is that won't I risk corrupting my save data?


No, so long as the saving icon isn't showing in the top corner, there's no risk of corruption. The Switch and the game itself are built to be portable. Most of us are playing at home 'cause of COVID-19, but if that wasn't the case we'd be playing it on the bus and so on. A game like this must be able to withstand sudden unexpected shutdown due to a (normally) high risk of power depletion/failure


----------



## xara (May 24, 2020)

i wish i knew this trick for the last 4 times that my dream villagers asked to move out lmao


----------



## IonicKarma (May 24, 2020)

sfelix said:


> Is worth talking to them just to find out if the thought bubble is about moving away or if they just want you to get them a bug or something. But if it is a villager who you want to stay is asking to move away, hit close via the home screen before ending the conversation to void the fact that you talked to them. The next day, the bubble will transfer to a different villager. But I think (and i could be wrong here) ONLY if the previous bubble was never answered at all with either a yes or a no (if that makes sense)



Really depends on if you are hardcore time travelling to move out.  If you are time travelling a bunch, the thought bubble will never be about anything but moving from my experience.  They can only get the thought bubble for other stuff if you actually interact with them daily.


----------



## sfelix (May 24, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> Really depends on if you are hardcore time travelling to move out.  If you are time travelling a bunch, the thought bubble will never be about anything but moving from my experience.  They can only get the thought bubble for other stuff if you actually interact with them daily.


This is what I thought.
But then I tried it and got bug requests. 

Could be because I was trying to get a 2-in-1 and water the black roses daily as well.


----------



## Bk1234 (May 25, 2020)

Is there anything that prevents a villager from having a thought bubble on a given day?


----------



## cheezu (May 25, 2020)

How many days does it take for the thought bubble to move to another villager approximately if I had denied the request of the previous one?


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 25, 2020)

cheezu said:


> How many days does it take for the thought bubble to move to another villager approximately if I had denied the request of the previous one?


Around a week, allegedly.


----------



## Fisher (May 25, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Is there anything that prevents a villager from having a thought bubble on a given day?


Yeah, if a villager is inside their house or a shop then they won’t have the bubble at that time obviously. Just have to keep checking back in the game and keep looking for a villager with the bubble if you can’t find it.

Also sometimes Saturday’s you won’t be able to find anyone with the bubble if you have K.K. Unlocked. Since a lot of the time the villagers outside are listening to K.K.


----------



## Splinter (May 25, 2020)

Use this guide:


----------



## ssbbka (Sep 19, 2020)

easiest way to transfer: wack them with a net and save and exit. When you open someone else will have it. That’s what i literally just did to get Shari out instead of Tammi.


----------



## KayDee (Sep 20, 2020)

ssbbka said:


> easiest way to transfer: wack them with a net and save and exit. When you open someone else will have it. That’s what i literally just did to get Shari out instead of Tammi


I’m pretty sure move out bubbles are set on one villager for the day and can’t be transferred until the next day. Tammi’s thought bubble was probably for something else.


----------



## ssbbka (Sep 20, 2020)

KayDee said:


> I’m pretty sure move out bubbles are set on one villager for the day and can’t be transferred until the next day. Tammi’s thought bubble was probably for something else.


I do r think so, because first tammi had it, she kept saying uhh or umm like she did the other day when she said she wanted to move out. next time i open it was nana and then third it was Shari

And Shari didn’t have a bubble before the third open, I checked.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 20, 2020)

ssbbka said:


> I do r think so, because first tammi had it, she kept saying uhh or umm like she did the other day when she said she wanted to move out. next time i open it was nana and then third it was Shari
> 
> And Shari didn’t have a bubble before the third open. I checked.


They all have text like that in the thought bubble when they're thinking. Resetting the game resets villager placement and behaviors. It'll change which villagers are inside (or in a shop/the museum/visiting someone) and outside, and it'll change who has the first thought bubble you see upon loading up. The game picks who will want to move out every morning when Isabelle does her announcements, and it won't change until the next day in-game.

And trust me, in my own experience other villagers are _obnoxious_ about thought bubbles during the move-out period. I once had a day where every villager _except_ the one who was picked to move had thought bubbles. If you're talking with your villagers and improving their friendship, the game doesn't prioritize move-out bubbles over any other random thought a different villager may have.


----------



## ssbbka (Sep 20, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> They all have text like that in the thought bubble when they're thinking. Resetting the game resets villager placement and behaviors. It'll change which villagers are inside (or in a shop/the museum/visiting someone) and outside, and it'll change who has the first thought bubble you see upon loading up. The game picks who will want to move out every morning when Isabelle does her announcements, and it won't change until the next day in-game.
> 
> And trust me, in my own experience other villagers are _obnoxious_ about thought bubbles during the move-out period. I once had a day where every villager _except_ the one who was picked to move had thought bubbles. If you're talking with your villagers and improving their friendship, the game doesn't prioritize move-out bubbles over any other random thought a different villager may have.


oh well, :/ 
Tammi definitely did have a move out bubble a couple days ago which a exited the game before answering though, so at least ignoring it makes it love to a different person then right ?


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 20, 2020)

ssbbka said:


> oh well, :/
> Tammi definitely did have a move out bubble a couple days ago which a exited the game before answering though, so at least ignoring it makes it love to a different person then right ?


Yep, ignoring a thought bubble will make the game pick a new villager the next day. Alternatively, if you want to check and see if it is a move-out thought, you can talk to the thinking villager and see what they want. If it's about moving and you don't want them to move (and don't want to wait 5 days), you can exit out of the game from the Switch home menu while you're still in the dialogue.


----------

